# waarvan



## Ladyfio

Hi everyone!

I am writing a 'cv' in Dutch. I find some difficulties with the right formula of some sentences. It's the part where I present myself.

_Reizen is mijn passie. Ik heb veel rondgereisd in Europa, waarvan een 6 maanden verblijf in Italië,_
_ ..._
I don't know if "waarvan" is the right word. Maybe is it "waaronder" instead?
....



Thank you
Fio


----------



## ThomasK

Ladyfio said:


> _Reizen is mijn passie. Ik heb veel rondgereisd in Europa, waarvan een 6 maanden verblijf in Italië, ._


 
"Waaronder" would be better, I think so too. But it remains kind-of special: I'd use two sentences instead, but don't use a literal Dutch translation of the English 'a six-month stay'. 'Een verblijf van zes maand' would better. 

....


----------



## Peterdg

My try:

_Reizen is mijn passie. Ik heb veel rondgereisd in Europa waaronder een verblijf van 6 maanden in Italië _ 
....

EDIT: crossed with Thomas. I think we say about the same thing.


----------



## Ladyfio

Ok dank u wel!


----------



## Rft

This is an option:

Ik heb veel rondgereisd in Europa. Zo verbleef ik o.a. zes maanden in Italië.


----------



## Knateltje

Is het niet rondreizen _door_ Europa? "Ik houd heel erg van reizen, ik heb ook veel rondgereisd door Europa. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld zes maanden in Italië geweest."


----------



## Peterdg

Knateltje said:


> Is het niet rondreizen _door_ Europa? "Ik houd heel erg van reizen, ik heb ook veel rondgereisd door Europa. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld zes maanden in Italië geweest."


 Ik denk dat beide voorzetsels aanvaardbaar zijn. Ik denk dat ik "rondreizen in Europa" zou zeggen, maar dat is niet echt een valabel argument.


----------

